# Click here if you have been to a hunter/jumper or Welsh/Pony Show?



## AMKEquestrian (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone know of any hunter/jumper magazines that you see at top hunter/jumper shows? What about Welsh or pony magazines that you see at the top shows?


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

The most recognizable magazine for the English rider is Practical Horseman.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep, Practical Horseman. There are a few articles in Horse Illustrated that are ok but PH is the best!


----------

